# Guppy won't have babies



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

My Guppy is so big it looks like she's going to explode, I put her in a large 
6" x 4" breeding net about 4 days ago... she still hasn't given birth. Is she just being stubborn or is something wrong... she's way boxy and everything. I've never had Guppy babies before, so not sure what's going on... OBTW, I'm also treating her for ich with salt and 86 degree temp...


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

She may just be holding on to them until water conditions get a little more favorable. I've had one female almost to the point of not moving. I moved her to a seperate tank that was just a lil lower temp and ph and over night I had about sixty babies.


----------



## melissap_ (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't have a place to move her too, that she wouldn't infect with ich... I quess I'll just have to wait it out


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

just be patience, she will give birth


----------

